# Kendall Woody Sets new VA mark



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shooting


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats great shooting! Congrats to kendall.

Congrats to you to vance good shooting:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Thats great shooting! Congrats to kendall.
> 
> Congrats to you to vance good shooting:wink:


Thank you.
There were some decent scores for sure considering the small turn out. I thought there was 40 or more there. :noidea: Several attended that I don't see their name on the list. 

Baker and Kendall were in the same group, Those are the kind of score cards I like to tally up. Nice and easy :becky:

Walton Park has a very nice well kept range.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

When we first started shooting this face, don't know if anyone thought it could be cleaned. :thumbs_up

Kendall seems to have upped his average a point or two this year, which is a LOT at his level. Is he doing something different---besides not ever missing? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, that's great shootin! :thumb: :cheers: Congrats Kendall!!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

way to get em Homie!!!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Great shooting Kendall!

JB >>----->


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> When we first started shooting this face, don't know if anyone thought it could be cleaned. :thumbs_up


I'm new to field archery and haven't shot a hunter round yet. With that said why is the hunter round harder? Is the target smaller?


----------

